# Adjustable neck angle concept?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, the tradeoff is reduced upper fret access...


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I had an old Fender bass when I was a teenager that had a headstock break someone had tried to repair using wood screws.

It wasn't quite as Frankenstein as this, but it was certainly nasty and ridiculous.

In hindsight, I wish I'd kept that instrument. I could have had it repaired properly and ended up with a nice bass. But I was young and clueless.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

looking at it kind of makes my skin crawl


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So much more elegant than this


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2018)

Greg Ellis said:


> someone had tried to repair using wood screws.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

^^ Clearly not enough screws.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow...

Years ago when I was working full time doing guitar repairs someone brought in an early 50's J45. The neck had cracked at the heel block at some point and someone fixed it by putting two long wood screws right through the fingerboard and down into the heel. Ugly as sin. After a proper repair you couldn't see that anything had been done from more than a foot away. I didn't understand why they didn't screw from the heel towards the fingerboard... I mean that's obviously still a janky repair but wayyy better than what they did do.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> Unfortunately, the tradeoff is reduced upper fret access...


 Oh great, thanks Dave now everybody's going to know what kind of junk I play


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

laristotle said:


>



One should really drill a countersunk pilot hole when using wood screws to fix a headstock break....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ayr Guitars said:


> One should really drill a *countersunk pilot hole *when using wood screws to fix a headstock break....


That would certainly make a huge difference from a cosmetic perspective.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

Ayr Guitars said:


> One should really drill a countersunk pilot hole when using wood screws to fix a headstock break....


At least they're not drywall screws. lol.


----------

